# Carvedog's loss



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

"It is not the length of life, but the depth of life" -Ralph Waldo Emerson
Jerry,
Condolences to you, your daughters, and your family. 
Sincerely, (from another old river rat)
Mark


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Extending heartfelt prayers to C-Dog and his family. I'm so sorry to hear this.
Cataraftgirl


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Hearing this makes me feel very sorry that he and his family is dealing with such a huge loss. Thoughts and prayers are with him and his family. I've come full circle from when I gave him grief back in the day. He's a standup guy and I respect him based on just reading his posts. I wish him and his family the very best in this difficult time. Very sad. I hope to meet him on the river someday. Sincerely.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Man, i'm so sorry to hear that, putting myself in his shoes for a moment, that is one of the roughest things I can think of, my best thoughts for him and his family


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.... prayers for you and your daughters...


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*condolences*

Sad to hear of this loss.

Prayers out for you and family.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Jerry. I can't imagine what you are dealing with. I'm far away, can't shake your hand, give you a hug, or attend services. 

But, I will hug my wife a little tighter, I will go in an kiss my kids one more time before I go to bed, and I will think of you and Betsy. And it won't just be tonight. I will carry her memory with me along with the others I have lost and seen lost. It will change me, it will change how I love, because you are living out the truth that none of us, not a one, know how long we have here on this earth. Again, I am sorry for your loss. 

Jared


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Jerry, I am so sorry to hear about Betsy's loss. At a loss for words to express what I feel, I can't imagine what it's like for you. We will keep all of you in our prayers. 

-Andy


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words. Betsy was my river buddy. I asked her to marry me at Veil Falls on the Middle Fork on a beautiful warm September day. Not to get too nitty gritty but we were in the misting waterfall naked. With all that lovely wild mint. 

The morning started with us at Survey and we rowed across and she hiked up the hill a bit to get closer to a herd of bighorn. Not close enough to spook, just to watch. The next day we had four Golden Eagles over us a good part of the day. It seemed there was one pair that followed us down river almost to the confluence. And she caught some great fish. 

I figured that was the river's blessing to us. We had many blessings from the river. s.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

carvedog said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Betsy was my river buddy. I asked her to marry me at Veil Falls on the Middle Fork on a beautiful warm September day. Not to get too nitty gritty but we were in the misting waterfall naked. With all that lovely wild mint.
> 
> The morning started with us at Survey and we rowed across and she hiked up the hill a bit to get closer to a herd of bighorn. Not close enough to spook, just to watch. The next day we had four Golden Eagles over us a good part of the day. It seemed there was one pair that followed us down river almost to the confluence. And she caught some great fish.
> 
> I figured that was the river's blessing to us. We had many blessings from the river. s.


My condolences Jerry. Thank you for sharing that great story. Wishing you peace.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Jerry. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I've enjoyed getting to know you on MB and by email and hope that some day we can make it work for a trip together. Until then, I hope you can find peace on the river. 

Jon


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Peace be with you and your family.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

So Jerry would never ask on here but you can help financially

https://www.youcaring.com/jerry-hadam-trinity-and-bella-hadam-castle-505396#.Vp3ZJGX4KB8.facebook


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

mania said:


> So Jerry would never ask on here but you can help financially
> 
> https://www.youcaring.com/jerry-hadam-trinity-and-bella-hadam-castle-505396#.Vp3ZJGX4KB8.facebook


Agree, and as someone who has lot a close family member, that loss is very expensive in the unfortunate realities of life.

The youcaring link contains a beautiful obituary also.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't Imagine. So sorry for you and the girls.

Dana, thanks for posting that.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Condolences to you and your girls, Carvedog. I wish you the best of luck in you time of sorrow.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Condolences.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

carvedog said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Betsy was my river buddy. I asked her to marry me at Veil Falls on the Middle Fork on a beautiful warm September day. Not to get too nitty gritty but we were in the misting waterfall naked. With all that lovely wild mint.
> 
> The morning started with us at Survey and we rowed across and she hiked up the hill a bit to get closer to a herd of bighorn. Not close enough to spook, just to watch. The next day we had four Golden Eagles over us a good part of the day. It seemed there was one pair that followed us down river almost to the confluence. And she caught some great fish.
> 
> I figured that was the river's blessing to us. We had many blessings from the river. s.


Beautiful! Sorry, brother. You've shown yourself to be a quality guy in this online community. My best to you and your girls.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss- I can't imagine losing my best friend and wife. Thinking positive thoughts for you and your family, Jerry...


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

carvedog said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Betsy was my river buddy. I asked her to marry me at Veil Falls on the Middle Fork on a beautiful warm September day. Not to get too nitty gritty but we were in the misting waterfall naked. With all that lovely wild mint.
> 
> The morning started with us at Survey and we rowed across and she hiked up the hill a bit to get closer to a herd of bighorn. Not close enough to spook, just to watch. The next day we had four Golden Eagles over us a good part of the day. It seemed there was one pair that followed us down river almost to the confluence. And she caught some great fish.
> 
> I figured that was the river's blessing to us. We had many blessings from the river. s.


Thank you for sharing your story with us. Most of us can only dream of finding a love like that. My condolences to you and your loved ones. I hope she will be your golden eagle joining you in your journeys on the river.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Jerry,

I have no words, I can't imagine what you and you girls are going through. I just pray that you each can find peace and god speed the good times that inevitably follow the hard times.

Brian


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your family's loss.




carvedog said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Betsy was my river buddy. I asked her to marry me at Veil Falls on the Middle Fork on a beautiful warm September day. Not to get too nitty gritty but we were in the misting waterfall naked. With all that lovely wild mint.
> 
> The morning started with us at Survey and we rowed across and she hiked up the hill a bit to get closer to a herd of bighorn. Not close enough to spook, just to watch. The next day we had four Golden Eagles over us a good part of the day. It seemed there was one pair that followed us down river almost to the confluence. And she caught some great fish.
> 
> I figured that was the river's blessing to us. We had many blessings from the river. s.


I literally dream of finding a love like this. Thank you for sharing this story.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I know one day you will think of her and smile. I know that's not now but it will happen. 
So sorry for your loss Jerry. 


Jim


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a wonderful story CD. Thank you. 

I have no words that will help ease your pain. Just know that I and my family are thinking about you and your family. I hope peace finds you.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I couldn't even imagine the pain you are going through my friend, I am so sorry to hear that Jerry. Be strong for your girls

-Alex


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I am at a loss for words as well. Lots of love from Rachel and I. She was a wonderful woman and we were blessed to spend some time with her.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

So sorry! Words fail in times like this. Thoughts and prayers for your family. It's okay to be strong with the help of others. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

Condolences river friend. 

May you and your girls find peace and remembered joy on the water always.

Deeply saddened by your loss.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Jerry,
so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the sorrow in your heart.


"'Tis _*better to have loved and lost*_ than never to have loved at all." - Alfred Lord Tennyson


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

spider said:


> I am at a loss for words as well. Lots of love from Rachel and I. She was a wonderful woman and we were blessed to spend some time with her.


Thanks Neff. That trip we did will remain so special to me - thank you for all you did and we loved hanging out with your family and were looking forward to more.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Jerry, I'm very sorry to hear about Betsy. Thanks for sharing that story, what a magical day and life you had together. I hope that you Bella and Trinity are able get through these tough times okay and that Betsy memories will help keep your souls warm and full of love.

"Old days come and go too soon
Old friends, heroes, lifetimes
Don't let a single memory fade away"


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I can't imagine what it's like. I hope you will always see her in your girls.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

LSB said:


> I can't imagine what it's like. I hope you will always see her in your girls.


In every gesture I see the part that was of her, but still unique to them.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Bumping to get the word out to weekend Buzzards.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

I just read the piece about her on youcaring. What a remarkable woman, who lived a lifetime of service. As a librarian myself, I can say that I'm sad to see the profession has lost such a compassionate and caring person. 

On our first float this year, we'll try and hold her in our hearts, and spread some of her love and energy on whatever river that might be. Sincerest condolences... David


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The time you two spent together sounded so lovely! Sending my love to you and your family carvedog! condolences


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I never thought I would end up with the hot librarian....at least she was to me.

This was part of a fundraising effort to finish her library. It will tell you a bit about her. And she is pretty funny. At least it cracks me up. 

I have also seen many Buzzards contribution to the youcaring site and it has helped me to have some peace of mind that I can spend some time with my girls in the next few months as I figure out how to do this. I thank you sincerely.

https://vimeo.com/152862059


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

That was sweet <3


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Every time I see this thread my hart just sinks. I never know how to respond or if I even should. But after seeing the video, It is so very apparent to me that this loss will greatly impact the whole community. The world needs more people like her. To touch those kids in such a positive way is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Every time I see this thread my hart just sinks. I never know how to respond or if I even should. But after seeing the video, It is so very apparent to me that this loss will greatly impact the whole community. The world needs more people like her. To touch those kids in such a positive way is nothing short of amazing.


I second this well said, I can honestly say I've thought about this daily since hearing. I've committed to being more tuned into my loved ones as a result. Thank you for being so open in your time of loss. I bet we can all agree that we can take this to heart and do just a bit more a bit better.

We lost my father in law unexpectedly which helps me to understand your pain but at the same time I still can't honestly put myself in your boots. Day at a time and don't stop talking about her even if it hurts. 

Thank you and prayers for your family. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Every time I see this thread my hart just sinks. I never know how to respond or if I even should. But after seeing the video, It is so very apparent to me that this loss will greatly impact the whole community. The world needs more people like her. To touch those kids in such a positive way is nothing short of amazing.


Thank you for saying something even if it seems pointless.
A few lines like above are more about the reaching out than the content of the words - it does make a difference. I feel the energy of that support across physical lines. I believe in many different types of energy other than the ones we can presently see or quantify. And I have had some inexplicably magical moments in this last week that make me feel that Betsy is helping to run the show. 

I am sure there are some cynics in the world who would try to reduce that to the realm of coincidence, but at this point, I choose magic and love and light. 

Betsy never really understood the 'online' world of friends that I have. She did understand that I have come and continue to know many of you IRL. And that some of the folks I have met thru this random connection of the Buzz continue to be some of my best friends. That is why I have always felt I received more from the Buzz than I have given and that was in the good times. Even more so now. thank you.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Love and light to you and your girls this morning, C'Dawg.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

BUMP: 



mania said:


> So Jerry would never ask on here but you can help financially
> 
> https://www.youcaring.com/jerry-hadam-trinity-and-bella-hadam-castle-505396#.Vp3ZJGX4KB8.facebook


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I should log in more often. Unexpected life changes are always the worst. I am so sorry for your loss CD.


----------

